# Scannen von Dias



## ron (30. Dez. 2009)

Hallo,

ich frage mich ob es hier Leute gibt, die gute Erfahrungen mit scannen von Dias haben.
Ich habe einen Nikon Coolscan 5000, aber ich habe so meine Probleme die Scans gut hin zu kriegen.

Hier ein Beispiel  

Natürlich sollten die Dias sauber sein;...es ist aber ein grosses Problem den mikroskopischen Staub zu entfernen. Also greift man im Photoshop zum Stempelwerkzeug und klickt sie weg. Die Folge: der Staub ist weg, aber dafür gibt es massenhaft unschöne Kreise (vor allem am linken Rand sichtbar). Ich könnte vielleicht den Kreisdurchmesser verkleinern, aber da geht dann wirklich Zeit bei drauf.

Das grössere Problem ist der Filmkorn. Diese weichen im einzeln ekstrem von einander ab, sowohl in Helligkeit, wie auch in der Farbe. Auf der Leinwand scheinen die in einander über zu fliessen. Beim scannen kommen die aber ganz schön deutlich raus und das Bild wird grisselig.

Ich möchte es aber so hinbekommen, dass ich die alte Dias mit den neueren digitale Bilder kombinieren kann, z.b. im M-Objects.

Weiss da jemand Rat?  



LG

Ron


----------



## Digicat (30. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Scannen von Dias*

Servus Ron

Ja ich habe auch einen Diascanner ... den Minolta DiMAGE Scan Elite 5400 der hat ICE ....

Hmmm .... da hilft wohl nur wegen dem Korn ... entrauschen, mit Neat Images oder ähnlicher Programme ...

Aber auch ich habe die Scann`s noch nicht so perfekt hingebracht wie die aktuellen Digi`s ... leider ...


----------



## ron (30. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Scannen von Dias*

Danke für den Tip Helmut!

Ron


----------



## Conny (30. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Scannen von Dias*

Hallo ron,

auch wir haben einen sündhaft teuren Nikon Scanner, der mich die letzten Monate zur Verzweiflung gebracht hat. Meine Erfahrungen:
- Negative, die schon einmal außer Haus zur Vervielfältigung waren, kann man getrost vergessen: Sie taugen nur noch als Erinnerungsbilchen von den Kids 
- Dias, die optimal gelagert waren, müssen optimal eingescannt werden, 50 MB Speicherplatz pro Scan habe ich limitieren eingesetzt. Silverfast muss für jeden Scan einzeln eingestellt werden. Der separate Kanal funktioniert mit Nikon-Scanner überhaupt nicht :evil
- ich habe erst händisch grobe Fehler im Hauptobjekt entfernt, den Filter "Staub und Kratzer entfernen" von CS4 drüberlaufen lassen und dann NeatImage angewandt. Das kann man für ausgesuchte Fotos machen, aber .....
- was uns allen nicht so bewusst ist, ist die enorme Entwicklung, die wir selber gemacht haben und die enorme Verbesserung der Objektive und der Kameras. Leider funktionieren meine alten Objektive an meiner neuen Kamera nicht, aber ich glaube, ich wäre entsetzt über die Datenblätter.


----------



## ron (30. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Scannen von Dias*

Hallo Conny,

auch dir herzlichen Dank für die Tips. Ein paar Fragen habe ich noch.



> Der separate Kanal funktioniert mit Nikon-Scanner überhaupt nicht


 Da möchtest mich mal genauer aufklären.



> den Filter "Staub und Kratzer entfernen" von CS4


 Ist das eine Erneuerung in CS4 oder gab es das auch in CS3 schon (Den habe ich)

NeatImage ist das eine Freeware und was macht die, was Lightroom nicht kann?

Hast natürlich vollkommen recht, was der Entwicklung angeht, aber die Schärfe oder der Kontrast ist nicht das grösste Problem. Teilweise habe ich immer noch die gleichen Gläser vor der Kamera. (Hatte eine EOS 5 vorher).

Und dann die letzte Frage: scanst du den 1x, 2x, 4x, 8x oder 16x?

Wäre spannend raus zu kriegen ob es wirklich geht. Müsste vielleicht auch bei andere Foren noch mal nachhaken.

Aber erst mal schön Dank!



LG

Ron


----------



## Conny (30. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Scannen von Dias*

Hallo ron,

wir (mein mann, mein Schwager und ich) hatten uns für die externe *Software Silver Fast* entschieden. Sie bearbeitet den Infrarot-Kanal am besten. Aber leider nicht von der Nikon Hardware. Diese Insider-Info bekommt man aber nur bei ausdrücklicher Recherche. :evil  Ich habe fast in die Tastatur gebissen, als ich das rausgefunden habe. Es soll laut Email noch dieses Jahr behoben werden.  DER Scanner Hersteller kann nicht mit DEM Software Hesteller kommunizieren. 
*Hier*  kann man am besten nachlesen. <- diese Verlinkungen kann man kaum noch erkennen :beten zartes blau auf sehr zartem blau
Ich habe mich auf 2 x scannen geeinigt.
Ich glaube diesen Filter gabes schon bei Photoshop 6:  Filter >Rauschfilter > Staub und Kratzer
Je mehr Du filterst, desto mehr verlierst Du an Schärfe. Ausprobieren.
Neat Image ist eine Software, die von vielen Makro-Fotografen verwendet wird, um das Rauschen zu reduzieren. Ich hatte sie lange als kostenlose Version ausgetestet und sie dann gekauft. Ich habe sie als Plug In für Photoshop. Der entsprechende Filter von Adobe leistet bei weitem nicht das gleiche.
Einscannen ist wie vieles bei diesem Hobby eine Glaubensfrage. Ich habe Kinderfotos eingescannt und die sind mir sehr wichtig und nicht mehr nachzustellen. Mein Schwager hat alte Fotos von Eisenbahnen, die nicht mehr existieren. Wir haben andere Ansätze und Ansprüche an die Fotos. Die Großeltern sind froh über jedes Foto der Enkel.


----------



## ron (30. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Scannen von Dias*

Nochmals herzlichen Dank Conny! 

LG

Ron


----------



## Joachim (30. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Scannen von Dias*

[OT]@Conny
Man kann auch Links "*fett*" machen.  leider wirken sich Änderungen an den Linkfarben global im Forum aus, sonst hätt ich schon was getan. [/OT]


----------



## Conny (30. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Scannen von Dias*

[OT]dachte ich mir Joachim, man kann auch ein Smiley  nehmen[/OT]


----------



## ron (30. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Scannen von Dias*

Tja Conny, das mit der Software ist schon komisch. Ich habe die Auflösung von dem Coolscan mit der 40D verglichen und die sind in etwa gleich. Aber irgendetwas geschieht in der Verarbeitung von den Daten. ûbrigens hatte ich diese SilverFast selbst , aber von meinem Epson Scanner. Hilft natürlich nichts.



> Es soll laut Email noch dieses Jahr behoben werden


 Dann kriegen die es aber eilig. Ich habe so eine Demoversion runtergeladen, aber das schien nicht zu funktionieren. Der Preis ist übrigens mehr als happig :evil



> DER Scanner Hersteller kann nicht mit DEM Software Hesteller kommunizieren.


 Ist ja auch logisch, die bei Nikon sprechen ja Japanisch. Wer kann das schon in Deutschland? 

Aber ein paar Bilder habe ich noch mal eingescant. Die musste ich nicht mal entstauben! Da war ich aber stolz. 

 

 

 

Das Braunkehlchen hat leider ein Farbstich. Muss ich noch mal ran. Und bei dem Trauerschnäpper sieht man den Nachteil vom Blitz. Entweder läuft der Hintergrund zu wie hier. Oder man hat blöde Schatten. Diese hier liess sich übrigens nie vom Blitz stören. Der hatte im Kästchen neben dem Küchenfenster genistet. Kein Problem für den Knipser.  

Das Bild vom Braunkehlchen war übrigens eine Zusammenarbeit mit der Katze. Ich sass im Zelt auf dem Hof und wenn die Katze mich besucht hat, kam der Vogel zum schimpfen. Auch kein Problem für den Knipser. 



LG

Ron


----------



## Conny (30. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Scannen von Dias*

Hallo ron,

da bleibt mir nur  und  es lohnt sich bei Dir!


----------

